# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Komplettlösung des ersten Drittels der Hauptquest inklusive Video-Guide



## Mhaire (10. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Komplettlösung des ersten Drittels der Hauptquest inklusive Video-Guide* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Komplettlösung des ersten Drittels der Hauptquest inklusive Video-Guide


----------



## Belgium (10. November 2011)

Man seid Ihr flott, das Spiel is noch nicht mal raus.


----------



## PassitheRock (11. November 2011)

Ist eigendlich ein Sonderheft geplant? Denke dieses Spiel würde es echt anbieten


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

ähm mal ne frage,,ich war so schlau und bin 



Spoiler



bei dem ödsturzhügelgrab nachdem ich den Draugrfürst gekillt hab,nich zurück sondern weiter gelaufen,,zu dem ausgang wo es wieder ins freie geht.bin dort dann die felsen hinunter,und hab kurz danach gemerkt,das ich hätte zurück gemusst.nun komm ich die felsen nich mehr rauf..wie komm ich denn zurück zum anfangsdorf?


----------



## Mystorius (12. November 2011)

Hey, vllt kann mir jemand helfen; ich bin jetzt oben auf dem Turm der Graubärte, jedoch kann ich meine Schrei nicht einseztzten, ich habe auch 0 Drachenseelen obwohl ich den Drachen getötet habe...


----------



## FlorianStangl (13. November 2011)

In der kommenden PC Games gibt es in der Premium-Ausgabe ein Booklet mit vollgepackten 32 Seiten zu Sykrim mit vielen weiteren Tipps.


----------



## Croyt (15. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ähm mal ne frage,,ich war so schlau und bin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
du bist wahrscheinlich nicht so ein RPG spieler... ich geb dir einen Tipp:
Drücke auf der Tastatur "M" und anschliessend siehst du die Karte. Da erkennst du wo du dich befindest. Wenn du genau hinsiehst siehst du das ein Fluss von dem "Anfangsdorf" herführt. Nun würde ich, wenn ich dich währe, dem Fluss folgen. So solltest du eigentlich den Weg zum Dorf finden. ;D


----------



## Slappy70 (5. Dezember 2011)

*Wann genau?*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> In der kommenden PC Games gibt es in der Premium-Ausgabe ein Booklet mit vollgepackten 32 Seiten zu Sykrim mit vielen weiteren Tipps.


 
Hallo Florian,

wann genau kommt diese Extended denn raus?

Grüße & Dank
Sascha


----------



## shnokia (14. Dezember 2011)

Hab ein riesenproblem!!!!!!!!!!!
Iwie bin ich wohl ein Vampir geworden und werd überall angegriffen egal in welche stadt ich geh. Und nu?


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (9. Januar 2012)

shnokia schrieb:


> Hab ein riesenproblem!!!!!!!!!!!
> Iwie bin ich wohl ein Vampir geworden und werd überall angegriffen egal in welche stadt ich geh. Und nu?



• The Elder Scrolls 5 - Skyrim : Vampirismus heilen - Hier finden Sie Hilfe | SPIELERADAR 
Hier findest du hilfe, ansonsten wäre google sicher auch dein freund gewesen


----------



## Bolou (12. Januar 2012)

also ich bin bis zum ende gekommen aber der Draugrfürst  ist mir nicht begegnet muss ic h was bestimmtes machen damit er aus seinem sarg kommt oder wie?


----------



## Haci (14. Januar 2012)

*sycrim*



Belgium schrieb:


> Man seid Ihr flott, das Spiel is noch nicht mal raus.


 
ich habe eine frage wie kann man das herunterladen dieses spiel


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (14. Januar 2012)

> sycrim
> ich habe eine frage wie kann man das herunterladen dieses spiel



öch nö


----------



## Fiffi1984 (14. Januar 2012)

Haci schrieb:


> ich habe eine frage wie kann man das herunterladen dieses spiel




Zum Beispiel hier: Welcome to Steam


----------



## MisterD1991 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ein schwerwiegendes Problem.
Ich habe die Hauptquest gespielt und habe die Quest "Diplomatische Immunität" beendet.
(Das ist die Quest, wo man bei der Thalmorparty ist und anschließend einen aus der Diebesgilde befreit).

Danach bin ich, wie die Quest es mir befohlen hat zu Delphine nach Flusswald und habe mit ihr geredet.
- Quest beendet.
jedoch ist kein neuer Quest gestartet.

Durch Let´s Plays weis ich was danach kommt.
Aber wenn ich in Rifton mit Brynjolf rede, gibt es keine möglichkeit nach der gesuchten person zu fragen.
Und selbst wenn ich zu der gesuchten Person hingehe und seine Tür öffnen will, macht er nur ein Guckloch auf und sagt mir ich solle ihn nicht stören 
hab nen lvl 57 CHAR und keinen Bock nochmal von vorne zu Spielen. Habe nämlich x Nebenquests (uA. die gesamte Bruderschaft und die Gilde) abgeschlossen. Schmieden und Verbessern auf 100 gelevelt und auch der Rest ist ganz passabel. Leider habe ich halt keinen Speicherstand mehr vor dem Quest, da dies schon ultra Lange her ist (wegen Nebenquests). Habe den Fehler erst bemerkt als ich dachte ja ich spiel doch mal an der HQ weiter... 

Froh um jede Antwort. Habs schon mit Cheaten versucht und alles mögliche. 

Die einen meinten auch das man noch einen Typen in der Botschaft der Thalmor töten muss damit sich die Dialoge wider öffnen. (Ja man kann zurück in die Botschaft) Aber nichts geht. 

Ist ein Hammer Spiel aber das ist echt ein übler fehler.

Sorry das ich das hier einfach so Reinposte, aber weiss nicht wo sonst, falls es schon einen Thread oder so was gibt sorry leute!!!


----------



## momojabang (13. April 2013)

Ich habe ein großes Probem:
Jedes mal wenn ich zu den Ställen komme werde ich von Delphine ohne Grund attackiert und sterbe irgendwann da ich keine Tränke dabei hab und man Delphine nicht töten kann.
Wisst ihr vlt. was ich machen kann??


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2013)

Ist vlt. ein Kopfgeld auf dich ausgesetzt?


----------



## momojabang (13. April 2013)

Danke für den Tipp ich werd das gleich mal überprüfen...


----------



## heike1888 (7. August 2019)

Liebe Leute ich kann machen was ich will nicht bekomme diesen Schrei nicht hin ich bitte um hilfe


----------



## heike1888 (8. August 2019)

*bitte um hilfe*

sorry aber habe das Spiel neu angefangen und bekomme diesen schrei nicht hin könnte mir bitte jemand helfen


----------



## Spiritogre (8. August 2019)

heike1888 schrieb:


> sorry aber habe das Spiel neu angefangen und bekomme diesen schrei nicht hin könnte mir bitte jemand helfen



Du musst den Schrei erst "ausrüsten", genauso wie du Zauber auswählst, weil du nachher halt sehr viele Schreie hast. Der ist dann über die Taste Y auslösbar.


----------

